# Autobrite Magifoam = Touchless wash!



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm seriously in love with this stuff....

The couple of washes I've done with it so far were good but I was only allowing a 10 min dwell of pre wash before rinsing, re-covering and hand washing.

After reading of other results I decided to try the following winter/very cold weather/fading light/feeling slightly lazy routine of, pressure wash rinse off surface muck, one coat of magifoam on 6/10 setting on the AB 'Daddy' lance using just over 1" magifoam and about 1/2" of plain old Active-F shampoo, left to dwell fror 1/2 hr.

I had 2 cars to do, wife's silver Polo and my TT.

Rinsed off the Polo and gave it one sheet covering of foam.

Turned attentions to the TT. Gave it a thorough pressure rinse. Sprayed wheels with bilberry solution. One sheet of foan over car, wheels and arches.

Chill out for 10 mins or so with well earned cuupa cha.

Pressure wash off the Polo. one car done.

Go back to TT, careful rinse off. Now for the real test. 

Car looks clean, water is running off evenly sugesting surface is as clean as it looks with no invisible grimey bit, BUT how clean will my drying cloths be, and thus, how much damage might I be unwittingly doing to the surface.

Well, answer appeared to me to be....NONE!:thumb:

Drying cloth didint appear to me to be discoloured with any grime.

I'm a lot less knackered/cold, used less stuff in terms of hardware & products, and the Magifoam also leaves a suprisingly glossy finish. 

AND, and this is the real clincher for me, the wheels came up spot on first time, on their own, I didnt have to touch them once where normally I do have to just give them an additional quick once over by hand even using bilberry.

There's so much to like about Magifoam. You can control how much and how dense a foam you want and indeed you can use it very sparingly and still get a foam dense enough to dwell/stay put even on vertical surfaces. 

It is an effective cleaner, leaves a nice gloss, and is really economical. By the way, I only used 3/4 of my litre wash bottle doing the 2 cars.

2 cars sparklingly clean and in just a tad over 1 1/2 hrs, dried, tryes dressed and car put away in garage. 

I'm delighted with the finish on the TT particularly but am even more pleased that I now have a process that will guarantee less work and less potential for marring. It means I can correct or fill defects and see longer lasting benefit cos I'll be physically touching the car far less in the future. We'll see how it goes but I suspect that I'll only want/need to use wash buckets and and mitts one in every 3 or 4 washes.

10/10 for me on this product. Massive thumbs-up to the AB boys, well done fealls


(P.S. There are no pics becuase I was too clold/lazy/embarassed to be taking them in front of the neighbours on such a cold day!)


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi

Great write up, I'm seriously thinking about getting some of this. I'm currently using VP PH neutral, this I find is ok in the summer, but after using it last week it didn't shift the winter grime I was hoping it would.

I'm looking for a foam that will remove as much grime over the winter period, without the need to do a TBM wash. I think I'll be ordering some tomorrow!!

Nige


----------



## gt140silver (May 6, 2007)

Sounds awesome, I must give it a try. I use BH foam currently and am underwhelmed at the cleaning power.

Given the 30 min dwell time how safe is it on the wax?



> (P.S. There are no pics becuase I was too clold/lazy/embarassed to be taking them in front of the neighbours on such a cold day!)


Im with you there, I always feel like a pillock when I snow foam!


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

Seems fine to me on LSPs. I'd done a coat of Dodo RMT last week and that seemed to be present post wash given the way the water was behaving.

I personall think it cleans so well in the main because it has the time and opportunity to do so due to dwelling so long.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Cam great review mate and im pleased you like it. It really is ideal for this kind of weather when its just too cold to do anything.. :doublesho
ATB

Mark:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I might have to get this too:thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds great! Thank You for taking the time to write your notes.

Crikey, I can see a third snowfoam in my collection! and im trying to use up the other two first! :lol:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

CliveP said:


> Sounds great! Thank You for taking the time to write your notes.
> 
> Crikey, I can see a third snowfoam in my collection! and im trying to use up the other two first! :lol:
> 
> ...


Try the two mixed together as I have, about an inch of each. You get a mad foam that's like thick white chocolate moose or very stiffly whipped cream.

Good luck sluicing it off the driveway/pavement/road BTW!


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I foamed my car just before the real snow came and it froze on the path because it was so cold. It looked like it had just been snowing around my car once I had done...

Then the real snow came and everything went like it had been foamed!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds good, Not being negative but theres a few issues i can see.

Firstly if its too cold to wash, surely as i found out midweek the snowfoam freezes within 3-4 mins so 10 mins and its defo on.

Also not sure about it being a toucless wash if you went over it with a drying towel. I would be keen to try this foam, must be super if it gets all the traffic film off :thumb:

Finally The bilberry did the job on your wheels, works a charm on mine but if still go over them if i have time.

Still sounds good, but to be fair if ive got the gear out a good wash with mitt shampoo and warm water is the ideal to do the proper job.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, yes, the drying involved touching, I was just referring to the wash process.

My point on the BIlberry was that in conjunction with the long dwell of the Magifoam, it meant that I didnt need to go over the wheels with a mitt ehereas I usually have to.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Tbh, I don't foam. And the reason is that I think it's largely a farce, and not worth the expense or effort.

However, if this stuff is as good as described here, I'd certainly think about it.

Thanks for the write up. I would love to see a video of it in action.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

tomah said:


> Tbh, I don't foam. And the reason is that I think it's largely a farce, and not worth the expense or effort.
> 
> However, if this stuff is as good as described here, I'd certainly think about it.
> 
> Thanks for the write up. I would love to see a video of it in action.


To some extent I would agree. Much of the time snowfoam is more fun than essential. However I have been using my dad's golf in the snow and due to the weather I had not been able to wash it for a week. It was really bad and I felt bad. On Saturday I put some elite snow foam in the lance with a little megs wash. Only about 75ml of foam to 25ml wash and 3/4 filled the bottle.
I sprayed the car on richest setting, it sat on there for at least 10 mins and I could see lots of dirty foam running onto the ground mixing into the snow and ice. I then jet washed the car, did not dry it as it has 476 on and most of the water ran off. I was left with a very clean car and spotless wheels although I had done them in isolation during in the week. Had I not snow foamed I would have had to wipe the dirt off the car with a mit or whatever thus possibly causing scratches or simply jetwash the car which could have the effect of sand blasting the dirt into the paint (in the worst case however when I jetwash I do it at an angle). So just now I am all for snowfoaming or at least getting some type of foam on the car first.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I orderd some of this last night so hoping it will be the answer to keeping the car clean in this poop weather.


----------



## gt140silver (May 6, 2007)

CamV6 said:


> I'm seriously in love with this stuff....
> 
> The couple of washes I've done with it so far were good but I was only allowing a 10 min dwell of pre wash before rinsing, re-covering and hand washing.
> 
> ...


Ok so after reading this great post I went ahead and ordered some for myself. I would try anything to get a good snow foam. I bought a pressure washer, lance etc just for the purpose of snow foaming, and I bought the Bilt Hamber foam originally. I have been very disappointed with it since I got it, and considered the whole thing an expensive gimmick!

This foam is in a different league. I don't think its just the dwell time, I think it is an impressive cleaner also. I think the foam is also so thick and heavy that it has a good cleaning action- it gave me the impression it was dragging the grime off the car.

Used it for the first time today. The car hadn't been washed in the last 3 weeks and was covered in a nasty layer of winter crud and nasty salt!



















Northern Ireland roads, a nice mixture of dirt, salt, mud, and cow crap!










Its just like shaving foam if you turn the lance fully to the - setting! Great. I managed to use 3/4 of a bottle though, made up of 1 1/2 inches of Magiofoam and topped with warm water.










I let it sit for almost 30 minutes on the paint, after 15 minutes I power rinsed the wheels, arches etc, and took a paintbrush to agitate the badges, petrol cap area, nooks & crannies etc.










Nothing you guys haven't seen before, but I was impressed. My BH didn't do this, and would normally leave a grey haze of traffic film/dirt.










Spent a good while on the rinse, and then left it there. No point getting the wash buckets out with more snow forecast for today!



















BTW I had put tyre gel on here- magiofoam can't do everything!

All in all I'm extremely impressed with this product. Thanks to CamV6 for the initial posting!

Autobrite- some commission his way please! (and maybe a discount code Pm'd to me for future orders?)


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks for sharing, looks to be a very good foam. And shows all them haters why we use a foam lance. 

I still would be washing 2BM after as you have to touch the paint to clean it 100%. But this looks spot on and does exactly what its meant to do


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

dam that is amazing. sucks that i bought valet pro ph neutral yesterday


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

wadoryu said:


> dam that is amazing. sucks that i bought valet pro ph neutral yesterday


Try a 1 litre bottle :thumb:


----------



## v12bug (Dec 6, 2010)

Is it worth doing a pre-rinse before applying the foam? ..or would that just blast the dirt into the paintwork some more?


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

v12bug said:


> Is it worth doing a pre-rinse before applying the foam? ..or would that just blast the dirt into the paintwork some more?


pre rinse with low pressure e.g end of the hose. or without i find the foam clings longer if you don't pre rinse


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> Try a 1 litre bottle :thumb:


hmmm i could but that just seems pointless might as well wait a bit and buy a 5 litre if it's only £20 for 5 litres better than a £10 for 1 litre:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Magi foam is good stuff..

only 2 negatives for me:
1. It doesn't smell of Bananas, not even a whiff..
2. It will still be on the ground the next day if you don't wash away, and this time of year you don't want to be sploshing water all over the place..

But as it is a cleaner, and a very good one, the above 2 points could almost be ignored..


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

gt140silver said:


> Thanks to CamV6 for the initial posting!
> 
> Autobrite- some commission his way please!


:lol:


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice write ups CamV6 & gt140silver. Still got a fair amount (4L?) of my current foam left, but I know which I'll be buying once that's used up now :thumb:


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

I bought Magifoam recently, and have used it 3 times now. Have been experimenting with thickness of foam etc. As my car is black, i still wash after using the foam, but the amount of rubbish it got off the car before washing was seriously impressive. Makes me feel safer that so much more rubbish is off the car before i even touch it with a mitt etc. I can see me buying some more in the new year!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

I have tested this product for months

Epic product


----------



## gt140silver (May 6, 2007)

Originally posted by qstix:-


> only 2 negatives for me:
> 1. It doesn't smell of Bananas, not even a whiff..
> 2. It will still be on the ground the next day if you don't wash away, and this time of year you don't want to be sploshing water all over the place..


Agree totally on both points. Not only does one look a w*nker for snow foaming, one looks a bigger w*nker when ones drive is white for hours!

But then I'm used to looking like a w*nker!:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the write up :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Impressive results, I think I may try a 1L bottle to see how it compares with my current foam.


----------



## farhanali89 (Oct 10, 2010)

OMG....why does pay day take so long!

I need to get back on the phone to mark and get a bulk order together. That foam looks impressive.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm just going to have to try this stuff! Anyone want some free foam so I get through the rest of my other snowfoam stock? :lol:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## AKFM (Dec 26, 2010)

i'll have your free foam 

so whats the procedure, slow rinse with water, snow foam, leave for 30 minutes, rinse with water, then snow foam, then wash with mitt? thanks, im new to this


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you can rinse first, don't have to though. leaving it for half an hour is pointless - most foams only need to dwell for about five minutes before being rinsed off, i can't see why a foam would need to dwell so long when it does its job in a few minutes tbh. rinse the foam off then hand wash


----------



## AKFM (Dec 26, 2010)

oh wicked, thank you Kev! much appreciated. just waiting for it to come through post now


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

-Kev- said:


> you can rinse first, don't have to though. leaving it for half an hour is pointless - most foams only need to dwell for about five minutes before being rinsed off, i can't see why a foam would need to dwell so long when it does its job in a few minutes tbh. rinse the foam off then hand wash


The benefit is that the Magifoam foam can dwell for up to approx 40 minutes on the panels. Some people will use this feature of the Magifoam so they can either detail wheels, arches etc knowing that the foam wont disappear within a few minutes and drying up leaving foam marks on the paint which are a pain to remove. However on the other hand if its a simple wash you require, either rinse 1st with water then foam, leave the Magifoam on the car for approx 5 minutes and then rinse taking the dirt with it:thumb:


----------



## AKFM (Dec 26, 2010)

what a response, thats autobrite! did you get my order? thanks you


----------



## AKFM (Dec 26, 2010)

im not a heavy detailer so i will probably leave it on while i do the wheels then rinse off so about 15 mins then


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> The benefit is that the Magifoam foam can dwell for up to approx 40 minutes on the panels. Some people will use this feature of the Magifoam so they can either detail wheels, arches etc knowing that the foam wont disappear within a few minutes and drying up leaving foam marks on the paint which are a pain to remove. However on the other hand if its a simple wash you require, either rinse 1st with water then foam, leave the Magifoam on the car for approx 5 minutes and then rinse taking the dirt with it:thumb:


good point mark, i prefer doing wheels before the bodywork myself, we're all different though


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

-Kev- said:


> good point mark, i prefer doing wheels before the bodywork myself, we're all different though


Yeah there are quite a few ways and mean to wash cars now i think, some methods i quite like - and then some i dont:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

AKFM said:


> what a response, thats autobrite! did you get my order? thanks you


Hi there

Did you order on the site? I can check? I am sure we have it logged amongst the others.:thumb:

Mark


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

AKFM said:


> im not a heavy detailer so i will probably leave it on while i do the wheels then rinse off so about 15 mins then


Yes thats sounds pretty good to me:thumb:


----------



## AKFM (Dec 26, 2010)

no mate, i sent payment to your paypal buddy when i read the group buy. 

Payment was sent yesterday with email

Unique Transaction ID #0Y51190739514241J

just making sure its on the list


----------



## AKFM (Dec 26, 2010)

kinda regret joining here as i cant stop reading and its making me want to spend more money i havent got haha, but thanks for the advice guys


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

AKFM said:


> no mate, i sent payment to your paypal buddy when i read the group buy.
> 
> Payment was sent yesterday with email
> 
> ...


If you pm me your details like address, name and contents of order i will double check for you? Whenever you can no rush?

Best Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## AKFM (Dec 26, 2010)

pmd you mark thank you


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Tried this for the first time today on two very dirty, salty cars.
To say I was impressed is a massive understatement.
Some pics and a small write up coming soon.


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Santa brought me a HD lance and 5l of super snow foam from Autobrite for christmas. With everybody raving about the magifoam. I'm hoping Santa picked the right foam!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

After reading this I've just decided that Magifoam will be my next SF, thanks for the write up's and pictures. It's always helpful to see a review that can be considered as real world and realistic and applies to how most of use a product and what can reasonably be expected from it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

AKFM said:


> pmd you mark thank you


All sorted mate. We have received it yes and will be packed as soon as we return to the chaos of our new unit:lol::lol:


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Chufster said:


> Santa brought me a HD lance and 5l of super snow foam from Autobrite for christmas. With everybody raving about the magifoam. I'm hoping Santa picked the right foam!


I had my first play with my HD lance and pressure washer this afternoon. Using Super Snow Foam. Using a NIlfisk c110 It went on thick, you had to stand quite close as the pw / lance didn't shoot foam that far. It didn't cling as long as I thought it might based on previous reports, on the sides it had almost all run off after 5 mins. Having said that it had been raining so both cars were wet before I sprayed it on. It clung to my Mums Golf better than it did to my Alfa, neither of which have any wax or LSP. You could see the dirt from the wheels in the run off foam on the floor, so it's obviously doing it's job.

After rinsing, I would say about 85% of the crud was removed from the Golf. What was left were bug smears up the bonnet and some lower sill muck.

It provides a great pre-wash, which leaves very little to then remove with a mitt. I would also assume that it would perform better if the cars had been waxed or glazed prior to getting mucky as the dirt wouldn't be so attached.

All in I'm quietly impressed. It doesn't remove the need to do a 2BM wash afterwards (although I didn't this time as it was just a salt removal quick wash) and it doesn't cure cancer, but it is a good pre-wash!

I do need to get a bloody extension hose for my pressure washer though!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

I ordered some and just waiting to try out, sounds very good by readinf this and other threads.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

It seems like a very good product. I wonder how it compares to Espuma Activo, my current favourite.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

MatrixGuy said:


> It seems like a very good product. I wonder how it compares to Espuma Activo, my current favourite.


Please let us know how you think it compares, as was considering buying Activo. Thanks.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

I used my Magifoam yesterday on 3 car's .

Foamed all 3 then cleaned the wheel's on all 3 .

All car's still covered after at least 40 min's ! Impressive dwell time .

Not quite a touchless wash as car 1 had no lsp left on it ( son's gf's car ).

My car ( HD wax ) almost clean .

My toy ( Aquartz ) almost clean and nearly dryed itself .


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

I notice you mixed two products together, how much of the overall cleaning power do you feel was a result of the Magifoam and how much was down to the 2nd product please. 

What is the requirement for the 2nd product please, what does that bring to the party please that Magifoam is missing, to need a 2nd product added. Many thanks.


----------



## podgehog (Aug 22, 2010)

deffo gonna have to get me some of this to cleae this winter crud!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

blackS2000 said:


> ...Not quite a touchless wash as car 1 had no lsp left on it ( son's gf's car ).
> 
> My car ( HD wax ) almost clean .
> 
> My toy ( Aquartz ) almost clean and nearly dryed itself .


Adding the above list...

Jeffs Acryllic & 845 - Clean and nearly dryed.

Does seem then that the LSP has a lot do with it maybe.

I am going to try with my neighbours car today/ tomorrow and add my findings on here and over on my review thread to see how compares on a car that I have never seen cleaned or any products used in the 4 years I have lived here... will be interesting


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Ive just put my order in


----------



## fergy69 (Mar 30, 2008)

blackS2000 said:


> .
> 
> Not quite a touchless wash as car 1 had no lsp left on it ( son's gf's car ).


was that due to the magifoam or was there no LSP on before you applied?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Just did another test with this and still amazed http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2549833#post2549833


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

Cars not been washed for weeks and covered in grime and salt so will give this a proper test when it arrives


----------

